# Staples Mailmate Junkmail Shredder



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just thought I'd share another item that I found online:

Staples Mailmate

This little countertop shredder is no larger than a coffeemaker. It's going right in my kitchen where the junkmail piles up. Really nice stainless finish, and will grind up anything from credit cards to cd's

Original price $69.99
Rebate $20.00
Free Shipping!
Final cost: $49.99 plus tax

I asked for one for Christmas, and my dad wanted it so badly that I gave him mine and had to run out today to buy another one.

Just wanted to let you all know about it...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems pretty powerful to get through 10 pages...but it also seem very small. You'll be empting that thing all the time...right?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seems pretty powerful to get through 10 pages...but it also seem very small. You'll be empting that thing all the time...right?


My trash bin in the kitchen is nearby








I am going to love the satisfaction of grinding up all the crap that comes in the mail.

My favorite way of getting back at those people is to stuff their prepaid return envelopes with lots of heavy stuff so they get to pay the postage for washers and other heavy little metal items. I'd love to see their faces when they open them up...Works wonders!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Seems pretty powerful to get through 10 pages...but it also seem very small. You'll be empting that thing all the time...right?


My trash bin in the kitchen is nearby








I am going to love the satisfaction of grinding up all the crap that comes in the mail.

My favorite way of getting back at those people is to stuff their prepaid return envelopes with lots of heavy stuff so they get to pay the postage for washers and other heavy little metal items. I'd love to see their faces when they open them up...Works wonders!








[/quote]

HAHAHA...so there are more of us that do this? I get a kick out of this as well.

I like it when I get two junk letters...I then send the opposite junk mail back to the other company.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seems pretty powerful to get through 10 pages...but it also seem very small. You'll be empting that thing all the time...right?


My trash bin in the kitchen is nearby








I am going to love the satisfaction of grinding up all the crap that comes in the mail.

My favorite way of getting back at those people is to stuff their prepaid return envelopes with lots of heavy stuff so they get to pay the postage for washers and other heavy little metal items. I'd love to see their faces when they open them up...Works wonders!








[/quote]

HAHAHA...so there are more of us that do this? I get a kick out of this as well.

I like it when I get two junk letters...I then send the opposite junk mail back to the other company.
[/quote]
Oooh! I like that one too...Thanks! lol


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

skippershe said:


> My favorite way of getting back at those people is to stuff their prepaid return envelopes with lots of heavy stuff so they get to pay the postage for washers and other heavy little metal items. I'd love to see their faces when they open them up...Works wonders!


Now that is a great Idea
I can see their faces now









Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Just thought I'd share another item that I found online:
> 
> Staples Mailmate
> 
> ...


Will this shred all of the credit card bills that may be coming my way next month?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tidefan said:


> Just thought I'd share another item that I found online:
> 
> Staples Mailmate
> 
> ...


Will this shred all of the credit card bills that may be coming my way next month?








[/quote]

That is a great idea....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Be careful what you shred, I have received rebate checks that look like junk mail!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Be careful what you shred, I have received rebate checks that look like junk mail!


Bill,

You are so right about that! I have almost thrown checks in the trash before








I will open everything before it gets the shred I promise


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> You are so right about that! I have almost thrown checks in the trash before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you every feel like throwing away more checks, just sign them over to me and I'll get rid of them for you.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You are so right about that! I have almost thrown checks in the trash before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you every feel like throwing away more checks, just sign them over to me and I'll get rid of them for you.
[/quote]
I'll try to remember that


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I just throw the stuff away. Why spend money sending junk back?









Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Has anyone gotten one of these yet? Do they work as promised?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I just throw the stuff away. Why spend money sending junk back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me. too, Mark. In fact, the junk never makes it into the house. Drive home, pick up mail at end of driveway, enter garage, turn car off, sort mail, junk dumped in trash can, enter house with 'real' mail - "Hi Honey, I'm HOOOOMMMMMMMEEEEE". Quick, easy, & cheap. Not only am I not gonna spend the time to restuff/remail the junk....I'm not even gonna spend the energy to carry it into the house and then back out again









For those of you sending the mail back....unforturnately, th erecipient dept. has nothing to do with whether or not it was sent in the 1st place. Your message is not getting where you want it to and, besides, that postage costs them so little - compared to the sales that they actually DO make - that 'they' are getting even more of your limited time and energy. Kinda the same idea as berating the tele-solicitor....the individual on the other end of the phone is just a phone agent, dealing with the next call queued up by a computer. They have NOTHING to do with whether or not you get called.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I just throw the stuff away. Why spend money sending junk back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me. too, Mark. In fact, the junk never makes it into the house. Drive home, pick up mail at end of driveway, enter garage, turn car off, sort mail, junk dumped in trash can, enter house with 'real' mail - "Hi Honey, I'm HOOOOMMMMMMMEEEEE". Quick, easy, & cheap. Not only am I not gonna spend the time to restuff/remail the junk....I'm not even gonna spend the energy to carry it into the house and then back out again









For those of you sending the mail back....unforturnately, th erecipient dept. has nothing to do with whether or not it was sent in the 1st place. Your message is not getting where you want it to and, besides, that postage costs them so little - compared to the sales that they actually DO make - that 'they' are getting even more of your limited time and energy. Kinda the same idea as berating the tele-solicitor....the individual on the other end of the phone is just a phone agent, dealing with the next call queued up by a computer. They have NOTHING to do with whether or not you get called.
[/quote]

While this is probably true, I still get a kick out of it. Make me feel like I'm fighting back...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Shredding is almost mandatory these days with so many bad guys out there. I was told about a TV deal that showed how easy it was to get credit cards.

In their expose', they took someones credit card junkmail, tore it up into pieces, taped it back together, then returned it with a 3rd party mailing address. Yup, they got the card.

Shred your junkmail !


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Has anyone gotten one of these yet? Do they work as promised?


Yes, I have one...they work great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I just throw the stuff away. Why spend money sending junk back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spend money?? The envelopes are prepaid...it's just a little fun and revengeful to stuff them and mail them back at their expense. Try it, you'll like it








[/quote]

Feels great...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here is my official product review of the Staples Mailmate

Let me just say that this thing works like a champ!

I opened this on Christmas morning...a surprise gift from my aunt,







and before I knew what was happening, my dad had it under his arm and was heading out the door with it. Turns out he wanted the shredder more than the wireless weather station I got for him. Fair trade though, I would rather see him with a gift that he was happy with.

So, I ran out to Staples to purchase my junkmail shredder that my dad had taken off with and the wireless weather station will now go into the Outback...

Stay tuned for my Quik Brite review...hopefully I will receive it prior to their 4-6 week delivery window

I feel like the Elmer Dills of RV gadgets!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Here is my official product review of the Staples Mailmate
> 
> Let me just say that this thing works like a champ!
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work Elmer.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I feel like the Elmer Dills of RV gadgets!


Who? Eh?


----------

